# Dog bites son....now what?



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Big disagreement again w my husband....

Need some opinions. We have a 6 lb Maltese dog. We've had him for over a year and he has ...from time to time...snapped at our 7 year old son. I always solved the issue with punishment etc. well, 2 weeks ago he bit a woman walking by our home. He has never done this before! I scolded him and checked the woman. She has broken skin but was okay. 

Now, the last 2 days he's been snapping at our son again. He lunged at him this morning and broke HIS skin. 

He is normally a great dog...loves our son (typically). We've taken him to the vet... No illness

What would you do? Our son sees him as a brother. I am thinking the dog may need to go.... Husband just seems to want to ignore my concerns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I assume you've taught your son how to behave properly around dogs.

Something traumatic may have happened to the dog that you aren't aware happened.That could be causing his aggression.I'd say work with a trainer and read as much material as you can about sudden dog aggression.


----------



## ManOhMan2013 (Aug 1, 2013)

Please do not let your child near the dog. I knew of a child who was left scared from a dog! Get rid of the dog!!!


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

it's really frustrating because I was the only one to intervene when the dog bit our son. My husband was standing there. And all he said was "bad dog". I mentioned the dog trainer and he didn't even react. Apparently "I" am overreacting again. 




ManOhMan2013 said:


> Please do not let your child near the dog. I knew of a child who was left scared from a dog! Get rid of the dog!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

If you keep the dog it will be your responsibility to get it trained. Your husband isn't going to do it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

big liability.


IMHO. there is no room for a dog or any pet that has a history of bitting people.


the dog would be gone.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I hate to say this but for whatever reason your dog is developing this aggression and it is not directed at one specific person. I would hate to think that the woman who was bit was actually another small child.  And I don't think training will necessarily help but I hope it does for your families sake. 

What if this woman on the street decides to sue your family to pay her medical bills? How would your husband react to that situation? 

I do NOT think you are overreacting at all and you have every reason to be concerned about your dogs temperment.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

side note for future pet adoptions/purchases...young kids and little dogs don't always make the best match.Especially after the little dog ages and becomes grumpy.

If you decide to get rid of the dog,be sure to place him in a rescue group that specializes in re homing his particular breed.Google "Maltese Rescue" and dozens will pop up.Just pick one that's closer to your area and contact them about the dog. They'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

mega1 said:


> Big disagreement again w my husband....
> 
> Need some opinions. We have a 6 lb Maltese dog. We've had him for over a year and he has ...from time to time...snapped at our 7 year old son. I always solved the issue with punishment etc. well, 2 weeks ago he bit a woman walking by our home. He has never done this before! I scolded him and checked the woman. She has broken skin but was okay.
> 
> ...


1. The dog bit a woman.

2. The dog lunged at and bit your son.

3. Who next? You? Another child perhaps?

Get rid of the dog. There are no options. It will happen again. This is one of those moments that you have to take a stand to protect your child and/or others from your dog who, for some reason or other, is becoming dangerously aggressive.


----------



## samr (Sep 4, 2013)

I am big into dogs and have worked in the field of
Evaluating temperaments. IF you choose to be a
Committed dog owner, then your only course of
Action should be to get a reputable trainer's evaluation right away.
Your husband should be on board, that would be ideal,
But if he isn't this falls on you to take care of for the
Safety and well being of not only your family
But the community as well. The trainer (and look for one
That uses positive reinforcement) will be able to assess and come up
With a plan of action. But this will take dedication and money. It will only work
If you are willing to invest both into your dog. There could
Be a number of medical issues that could cause
The aggression. Your vet has done full panels for everything?
If you decide to rehome your dog then do him a favor
And be completely honest about his history with anyone interested and check
Them out (references, their vet etc). Not doing so could
Mean your dog has a good chance of ending
Up in bad hands. No free to good home ads on craigslist either. No one
Who wants a dog for the right reasons will mind
Paying a small "adoption" fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Is he neutered? I was going to point blame to your son at first, because most of the time, children get bit because they are harassing or hurting a dog when they are trying to play or love on them. But if he bit a random woman walking by, then he has a more serious issue going on. I agree with giving him up to a rescue if you decide to rehome him.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

Have you thought about taking the dog to a trainer who specializes in aggression? I don't know much about Maltese dogs but if you do get rid of him and want another dog try getting a gun dog (retrievers, pointers, setters, and spaniels) or a hound (especially beagles) - they seem to be much better with children than other breeds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samr (Sep 4, 2013)

Neutering definitely could be an issue if he hasn't been. Breed specific rescues are great and a good option, but keep in mind they almost ALWAYS are full to capacity because everyone dumps their dogs at the first sign of a problem. The rescue volunteers have families. And alot of them have kids. Don't you think they want to keep their families safe too?? Most rescues will not take a dog that has a bite history for obvious reasons.

The dogs best chance is for you to rule out all health issues with your vet, contact a trainer for a behavior eval, trying every last thing you can before finding him a new home. It is critical that you be honest about the circumstances surrounding each lunge or bite or nip (what was the dog doing. What was the person doing. Did the dog give a warning growl and was it ignored etc). I'm not saying this is the case with your family at all, but over the last 10 years I've worked with people who have exaggerated stories to make themselves look better with the shelter or rescue and the dogs were put to sleep because of it when it was completely unnecessary.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't call that a great dog by any means. Your carrying a huge risk and liability by keeping the dog. You will be very lucky if this woman does NOT call the police. 

If I had a dog bite my child, that dog would be placed in a new home. End of story.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

My kids come first, and this keeps happening, so the dog would go. Period.

With that said, I understand how hard it will be. I had a dog like this for 12+ years. Snapped at us, and snapped at a few family members. We didn't have kids at the time, so I never considered giving up on him...he was like a kid to us.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

As a mother, your main responsibility is the safety and welfare of your child. 

You don't put dogs or husbands feelings ahead of that primal responsiblity


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Goldmember357 said:


> Is this a troll thread?
> 
> I mean really?
> 
> ...


I guarantee you my pit is a helluva lot less likely to bite someone than a yippy little maltese is.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

The dog has bitten not only your son, but also a stranger. Whatever the dog's problem, I don't think you can afford to keep him.

Small dogs can do an amazing amount of damage if the mood is upon them...


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I understand your judgement of me...

The thing is..the dog trainer suggests we at least give some behavioral training a shot. My husband feels that our 7 year old son is teasing him too much (when I'm not around) and that's why he's acting so nasty. But, I grew up with German Shepherds. No matter what...those dogs would not hurt us kids...even if we teased them. It's possible that my son is annoying him...but he's a good kid overall. He's not HURTING the dog. And that wouldn't explain the issue with the lady walking down the street. 

I am advocating for getting rid of the dog. My husband is using my son as a sympathy card...manipulating me... telling our son that it's MY decision that the dog has to go away...




Goldmember357 said:


> Oh I believe you.
> 
> Its just these type of threads get to me. I mean someones child is hurt by a dog, and they are "confused" if they should get rid of their dog or not.
> 
> What a sick world we live


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

mega1 said:


> I understand your judgement of me...
> 
> The thing is..the dog trainer suggests we at least give some behavioral training a shot. My husband feels that our 7 year old son is teasing him too much (when I'm not around) and that's why he's acting so nasty. But, I grew up with German Shepherds. No matter what...those dogs would not hurt us kids...even if we teased them. It's possible that my son is annoying him...but he's a good kid overall. He's not HURTING the dog. And that wouldn't explain the issue with the lady walking down the street.
> 
> I am advocating for getting rid of the dog. My husband is using my son as a sympathy card...manipulating me... telling our son that it's MY decision that the dog has to go away...


Well it is your decision, but you're making it in the best interest of your son and the safety of others. At 7 your son should be able to understand that if you sit down and talk to him. This will negate any manipulation your husband is attempting to pull on you. Tell the truth. You want your son to be happy, but this dog is dangerous to him and others.

ETA: Be your sons parent and not his friend. He may be upset or mad at you, but he'll get over it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

mega1 said:


> My husband feels that our 7 year old son is teasing him too much (when I'm not around) and that's why he's acting so nasty.
> 
> I am advocating for getting rid of the dog. My husband is using my son as a sympathy card...manipulating me... telling our son that it's MY decision that the dog has to go away...


This stood out to me. Your husband feels your son is teasing the dog too much. So he doesn't address his concerns to his own child? He doesn't sit down with your son and explain why teasing a dog can make the dog become defensive, frightened, and snappy?

JMO, but as soon as he started making you out to be the bad guy, I would have responded: "Husband, you have told me you think son may be teasing the dog too much. Why don't we both sit down with son and talk about these issues?"


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

mega1 said:


> I understand your judgement of me...
> 
> The thing is..the dog trainer suggests we at least give some behavioral training a shot. My husband feels that our 7 year old son is teasing him too much (when I'm not around) and that's why he's acting so nasty. But, I grew up with German Shepherds. No matter what...those dogs would not hurt us kids...even if we teased them. It's possible that my son is annoying him...but he's a good kid overall. He's not HURTING the dog. And that wouldn't explain the issue with the lady walking down the street.
> 
> I am advocating for getting rid of the dog. My husband is using my son as a sympathy card...manipulating me... telling our son that it's MY decision that the dog has to go away...


kids who "tease" animals enough to make the animal edgy,snappy,and unpredictable are using the animal as a way to gain control over something.Usually when we feel out of control in life we take it out on those we can bully. Perhaps there's a reason your son is "teasing" the dog and that needs to be addressed before bringing another dog into the home.

How do you know he's not hurting the dog? The dog started biting randomly and is now stranger aggressive too.These things don't just happen for no reason. 

Perhaps it isn't the dog who has the problem.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I watch our son like a hawk. He does NOT have a problem....let's just make that clear. The dog loves him...normally. 

I don't allow them to really (ever) be alone ...it's important to watch children too!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

mega1 said:


> I watch our son like a hawk. He does NOT have a problem....I don't allow them to really (ever) be alone ...


But you said your husband thinks your son may be teasing the dog too much when you are not around. Is your husband lying about that? Obviously, if you don't allow the dog and child to ever be alone, why would your husband assume you leave the two of them alone?

I "hear" inconsistencies here. Yes, the dog needs training, at the very least. If my dog ever snapped at a child, that would be it ... gone. And I LOVED my dog. 

So what is it? Is hubs b.s.'ing you just to get under your skin? Okay, your son doesn't have a problem. But SOMEBODY has a problem here, don't they? People who respond to you have to go by what you state in your posts.

And you stated your husband voiced a concern over the child-dog interaction when you are not around them.


----------



## Row Jimmy (Apr 15, 2013)

I used to have a small dog that got old and grouchy due to arthritis in his hips and snapped at people sometimes when touched because it obviously hurt him. 

He bit my 6 year old on the ankle once but didn't break skin so I told my kid to more careful around the dog cuz he was old and sore. 

Then he bit a neighbour kid in the face and left bruising but no permanent damage. The dog he was put down by the weekend because kids safety is far more important than dogs to me.

I would ditch your dog by trying to give him away as suggested as he is otherwise healthy and not old. 

I loved my dog but I love my kids more.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

We had a Maltese for 15 years--most sweet dispositioned dog you could ever hope for. He NEVER bit or even growled at the kids, even when he was in pain for some medical issues. My wife's mom was so impressed with him that she jumped at the chance to get her own Maltese. That dog is the meanest snake i've ever come across, and we all take care to wear long pants when we go to visit.

Professional training should be the first place to start. Find out what's triggering the behavior--could be skittishness, food aggression, who knows. If you can't identify and correct the behavior, yeah--probably time to get rid of the dog. Nobody likes a biter.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes...it's when I'm not around but my husband is..he is trying to blame our son. But, I must admit I think he's full of it. He likes to manipulate. I watch our son..and he will try to get him to play with him...but he doesn't abuse the dog. He will take the dog's stuffed animal and throw it for him...and try to get him to chase it. It's normal teasing...our son is not pulling out his toenails one by one... that kid LOVES that dog.

When I went to remove the dog from the neighbor's leg...I grabbed him by the nape of the neck OFF Her leg. The dog first tried to bite me but then yelped. My son was horrified. He was in tears and angry with me for hurting him to the point he yelped. I had to let him know that it was necessary because of the level of biting underway!

But, that kid loves that dog...it's not his fault.



Prodigal said:


> But you said your husband thinks your son may be teasing the dog too much when you are not around. Is your husband lying about that? Obviously, if you don't allow the dog and child to ever be alone, why would your husband assume you leave the two of them alone?
> 
> I "hear" inconsistencies here. Yes, the dog needs training, at the very least. If my dog ever snapped at a child, that would be it ... gone. And I LOVED my dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

If you get sued because the dog injures someone else, then will you do something about it?

How about if your son gets bitten again and has to go to emergency?

You need to get your priorities straight.


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am an animal lover but my child comes first. If the animal posed any danger to my child or family as a whole, it would have to go. No more discussion needed. If that dog was snapping at your husband, he would not brush it off. He would be scared, whether he admits it or not. Sounds like he is quite self-centered as well.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

mega1 said:


> Yes...it's when I'm not around but my husband is..he is trying to blame our son.


Why? I don't understand this. He is falsely blaming his own son, but then he turns it around and tries to blame you for wanting to put the dog in another home?

What is the purpose of all the manipulation? I think you realize that this is about a whole lot more than a snappy/biting dog.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

We had a terrier that bit a friend's son in the face, totally unprovoked - lunged out from under a side table as the kid was just walking by. My ex had to talk me out of not even waiting to get to the vet to put that dog down. Not sure what your H's problem is. It's just a damn dog. Get rid of it ASAP.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Your son and you are not the only people in the household.

Considering how your husband sabotages your efforts to increase the household income, I'd look in his direction. 

Something is not right with your husband - frankly, he's been portrayed as a lazy, manipulating a$$hole.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Blondielocks, your response suddenly made me wonder if it isn't the husband who is teasing the dog. Mega claims she hasn't seen her son treat the dog inappropriately. 

I dunno ... but I'd start wondering about the screwy husband in this situation.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

What were the circumstances of the dog biting the neighbor? Was this on your property or out in the street? had she stopped to talk to you all? Was the dog on a leash or tie out? Does the dog normal yap and bark at people walking by? If so, how do you respond? Who feeds the dog and how often? Does the dog sit and wait for food or does the dog jump and yap and attack the dish right away? Where does the dog sleep? Does the dog growl or bark to guard his toys? If so how does everyone respond to this? Why the hell are you looking for dog behavior advice on a marriage forum?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I made your husband's mistake. One ketamine sedation and 20 stitches with an infection later on the right side of my then 5 yr old daughters face (nearly took her eye). I live with the immense guilt every day and have to be reminded of that guilt from the scars on her face that will never fully go away.

This happened right at my feet, dogs who change behaviors like this with a sudden change are VERY unpredictable. Don't make my same mistake please, PLEASE!


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Who cares what the ancillary circumstances were? Dogs that bite humans and draw blood without MAJOR provocation do not get to live with humans. Period.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

OnTheRocks said:


> Who cares what the ancillary circumstances were?


The OP apparently cares. She came here to ask advice on the situation. 

I agree that the dog should be placed in another home. However, it appears she is concerned how it will affect her son.

So whether or not you find the ancillary circumstances irrelevant is a moot point.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I was responding to Anon Pink's questions above, but... The OP's job as a parent is to protect her child from harm. Her son's opinion of the solution is a moot point. What if he enjoys drinking antifreeze or playing in traffic?


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, my husband said that the dog seemed to be very subdued today and that he was "great" with our son this afternoon. The dog trainer can't come out until next week.

My only request today for my husband was to make sure that he kept our son separated from the dog. Obviously, he didn't respect that after saying the dog was "great"...after they tested him out. 

I am NOT happy. That's what happens when I have to work and he gets to stay home with our son...and make the rules.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I run a dog rescue, and am a behavioural trainer. Dogs do not snap or bite for no reason. No matter what the breed.

You say your son teases the dog "normally" - what does this mean? He should not be allowed to tease the dog at all. He needs to be taught that if the dog doesn't want to play the game is over.

Young children get bitten by dogs more than anyone else because young children do horrible things to dogs.

If a child was pushing a soft toy in your face repeatedly trying to get you to play and you didn't feel like it wouldn't you get annoyed to?

You need to either get a behaviourist in now and teach your child how to behave around dogs or rehome the dog to a breed specific, no kill rescue.

Do not surrender him to a shelter - with a bite history he will be euthanised immediately.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Our son just tries to play with him. But, it's not mean or aggressive. The dog is usually receptive to the play...but, he is no longer supposed to be playing with him.

But, if it was TRULY just my son igniting the dog, why would he bite the woman walking by our house? He had never done anything but bark before. He was in our front yard...we have a fence. He saw the woman, and squeezed through the bars and escaped...ran up to the woman..barking and then started jumping on her legs and bit her 2 times...until I could get there and yank him off. 

We have moved homes in the last 3 months.....but he's been great. Great with visitors....great with everyone...up until this time period. 

The dog trainer told me by phone it was MY fault because I hurt the dog when I pulled him off the people he was biting. Sorry..in my opinion...the dog is NOT my priority when he's biting a stranger or my son. She said I shouldn't have shown any emotion and should have just separated him calmly. I obviously am a terrible person...for pulling the dog off of his victims. 





frusdil said:


> I run a dog rescue, and am a behavioural trainer. Dogs do not snap or bite for no reason. No matter what the breed.
> 
> You say your son teases the dog "normally" - what does this mean? He should not be allowed to tease the dog at all. He needs to be taught that if the dog doesn't want to play the game is over.
> 
> ...


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree their interactions should be 100% supervised, and should have been all along. My D5 is OBSESSED with dogs, and even though she's not being mean (most of the time), I have to make her just give them a break periodically. 

Your H needs to stop personifying an animal.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

OnTheRocks said:


> Her son's opinion of the solution is a moot point. What if he enjoys drinking antifreeze or playing in traffic?


Oh, for cryin' out loud ... Please! He is not drinking antifreeze or playing in traffic. Gawd.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

You wouldn't be saying that if your kid was scarred for life or dead because you felt sorry for a dog.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

mega1 said:


> The dog trainer told me by phone it was MY fault because I hurt the dog when I pulled him off the people he was biting. Sorry..in my opinion...the dog is NOT my priority when he's biting a stranger or my son. She said I shouldn't have shown any emotion and should have just separated him calmly. I obviously am a terrible person...for pulling the dog off of his victims.


Sigh. NOBODY is saying you are a terrible person. I realize you are not letting your son chug antifreeze or run wild out on an interstate.

However, you are not dealing with your husband. Now you are complaining about what the trainer told you. For crying out loud, you were not told you are a "terrible" person, okay?

You may not have handled the situation correctly, but you learn from your mistakes. So, the trainer is dumping on you, your husband is dumping on you, and you have gotten all defensive about someone here simply spit-balling that your son may be playing too rough with the dog.

What exactly is it you are seeking here? Frankly, you have avoided like the plague acknowledging the role your husband plays in getting you all hopped up.

Go to your husband, emotions aside, and lay it out to him. If the dog is harming your child, then get rid of the dog. If your husband is being a colossal sh!thead, call him on it.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

OnTheRocks said:


> You wouldn't be saying that if your kid was scarred for life or dead because you felt sorry for a dog.


HUH????????? Who said they are "feeling sorry" for a dog? Quit hijacking the thread and stick to the concerns of the original poster.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

BTW, OnTheRocks, don't bother replying to me ... you are BLOCKED.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mega1 said:


> I understand your judgement of me...
> 
> The thing is..the dog trainer suggests we at least give some behavioral training a shot. My husband feels that our 7 year old son is teasing him too much (when I'm not around) and that's why he's acting so nasty. But, I grew up with German Shepherds. No matter what...those dogs would not hurt us kids...even if we teased them. It's possible that my son is annoying him...but he's a good kid overall. He's not HURTING the dog. And that wouldn't explain the issue with the lady walking down the street.
> 
> I am advocating for getting rid of the dog. My husband is using my son as a sympathy card...manipulating me... telling our son that it's MY decision that the dog has to go away...


When you were a kid, you were smaller than those German Shepherd Dogs.

Your son at 7 is much larger than a Maltese. If your son is teasing the dog too much, the dog might be exercising what the dog feels is it's only defense.

The lady walking down the street... teasing a dog can lead to it becoming aggressive in many other situations.

Your son needs to learn that teasing a dog is never ok.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

He bit the woman walking past because in his eyes, she was a stranger in his territory. It doesn't matter that she was outside the fence...a dogs perception is different to ours...he thought he was doing his job and protecting his territory.

The dog obviously feels that he has to be the leader and defend his pack. He needs to go down in the pecking order, so that he sees your son as above him.

He needs obedience training and to learn some rules and manners, and your son needs to learn not to tease dogs - ever. If the dog doesn't want to play, game is over.

This situation can be so quickly and easily resolved if you'd just get on and do it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mega1,

Are you the woman who had an issue with a dog going after your child when he was very young. You then told your husband that the dog had to live outside to be rehomed? But your husband said that he would rather kill the dog himself and then kill himself too then let the dog live outside or be given away?

Just wondering because if you are, then it would certainly impact how you viewed your husband's reaction to this dog biting your son.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

frusdil said:


> He bit the woman walking past because in his eyes, she was a stranger in his territory. It doesn't matter that she was outside the fence...a dogs perception is different to ours...he thought he was doing his job and protecting his territory.
> 
> The dog obviously feels that he has to be the leader and defend his pack. He needs to go down in the pecking order, so that he sees your son as above him.
> 
> ...


The obedience training is very important.

Obedience training is as much or more about training the human owners/handlers of the dog. The owner/handler has to be able to maintain the right pack order. Often when they do not, the dog will try to assert itself as higher ranking, or even pack leader.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Totally agree, BUT if the dog crosses the line and draws my child's blood, it's gone. Even if it was my fault. Dogs < children, no matter what.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes this is true. That's what happened. So I want outside opinion on demanding the dog get pulled from the home. He truly could resort to this type of behavior again. And that was awful... The first time around. 



EleGirl said:


> mega1,
> 
> Are you the woman who had an issue with a dog going after your child when he was very young. You then told your husband that the dog had to live outside to be rehomed? But your husband said that he would rather kill the dog himself and then kill himself too then let the dog live outside or be given away?
> 
> Just wondering because if you are, then it would certainly impact how you viewed your husband's reaction to this dog biting your son.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Your husband is the bigger problem.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mega1 said:


> Yes this is true. That's what happened. So I want outside opinion on demanding the dog get pulled from the home. He truly could resort to this type of behavior again. And that was awful... The first time around.


I'm generally a one bit and the dog is out person. But a Maltese is very small. My dogs tend to be 100lbs or more. With a dog that size there are no second chances. It's way too risky.

In this situation with a small dog, I would go for the obedience training and an evaluation of the dog by a professional. I would also involve my son in all of this so that he learns from it. He needs to learn how to handle this dog.

I would also make sure that the dog was never in a situation where it could go after anyone, like that woman, again. 

You might want to muzzle the dog for a while until you have this figured out. And perhaps always muzzle the dog when you cannot control the situation.

As for the husband? He needs to be rehomed.


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well, I must admit my husband has not acted out regarding this situation. He's tried to blame our son...and then told me tonight he thought this happened because the dog was constipated. But, he hasn't threatened anything outlandish...at least at this point. 

But, then again, I have only arranged a dog trainer at this point and have not dropped a bomb yet on him...that the dog needs to go. THAT is when he will flip out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

mega1 said:


> Well, I must admit my husband has not acted out regarding this situation. He's tried to blame our son...and then told me tonight he thought this happened because the dog was constipated. But, he hasn't threatened anything outlandish...at least at this point.
> 
> But, then again, I have only arranged a dog trainer at this point and have not dropped a bomb yet on him...that the dog needs to go. THAT is when he will flip out.


How has the dog behaved since?

What will you do if your husband pulls that same act again?


----------



## mega1 (Sep 20, 2013)

The dog seems fine...tonight. 
Of course, that weakens my case... In my husband's eyes. 

If he acts like he did the last time something bad happened with a dog.... I will tell him he can hit the road. I am scared of it.. Because I'm not financially ready to follow thru just yet. I want to be in a better position of power. 




EleGirl said:


> How has the dog behaved since?
> 
> What will you do if your husband pulls that same act again?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Is this the same husband who after your other dog attacked your infant son and you wanted to get rid of her said he would kill the dog and himself because he couldn't live without her?

I'd get rid of the dogs.....and the husband.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

OnTheRocks said:


> Who cares what the ancillary circumstances were? Dogs that bite humans and draw blood without MAJOR provocation do not get to live with humans. Period.


I used to train dogs and like SB, was heavily involved with dog rescue and fostered dogs. Most dog bite situations can be specifically attributed to errors in human behavior toward the dog. While I agree, any parents first responsibility to ensure their children are safe with the dog, some dog behavior can rather easily be dealt with, when the family is motivated to work together.

If the family isn't motivated to work together, managing the situation would be next best appropriate measure.

Last would be rehoming the dog.

The fact that husband pointed out that dog was behaving low key today suggests no one in this family has the first clue about dog behavior and they are misattributing behavior to feelings of guilt on the part of the dog. 

So does OP want to get rid of dog or keep dog? Husband wants to keep dog, OP seems conflicted. Seems odd that a trainer can't make it to the home for a week after a dog bite. I'd suggest they find another trainer cause dog bite son would certainly qualify as make room at all costs for this client!


----------

